
Things you need to know about JVM (that matter in Scala) (eBook released) - maddening
https://leanpub.com/jvm-scala-book
======
waynesonfire
more importantly, does scala matter? think about that before clicking the
link. this book is like 4 years late.

~~~
bad_user
Scala matters and is awesome. Your comment on the other hand ...

